# Craftsman Lawn Mower Help!



## return2forever (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello, Return2Forever here, and I really need some help. I went to mow my lawn today, and I noticed how high the mower deck was. So I lowered it a bit, and went to mow my lawn. Everything was fine until I realized it was cutting it a bit too short, so I stopped and raised it back up. Now the lawn mower won't start, and the front wheels lock up. I'm not sure if my fuddling with the mower deck had to do with anything, as I kind of didn't know what I was doing, but I really need some help!

Thanks,
Return2Forever


----------



## love2fish93 (May 27, 2008)

model/HP? I just got done fixing one, hopefully I can give you a hand.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi there! Thanks for stopping back in.

Like love2fish93 suggested, it will depend on your type of mower. Is it riding lawnmower, or self-propelled?

In short, adjusting the front wheels should have little/nothing to do with the operation of the mower. Typically there is just a little handle/bracket on the wheels to adjust them up or down. There's really little to do with the operation of the mower.

Maybe you got some bad gas in it and it won't start. 

Check underneath the mower (while it's turned off ) and make sure there is no string or tall grass wrapped around the wheels. You should be able to freely spin the wheels with your hands. If you can't, then something is binding the wheels.

Again, all that is contingent on the mower being a basic push-type mower.


----------



## love2fish93 (May 27, 2008)

Drabdr said:


> Check underneath the mower (while it's turned off ) and make sure there is no string or tall grass wrapped around the wheels.


Not even turned off, take off the spark plug cap to eliminate any chance.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

love2fish93 said:


> Not even turned off, take off the spark plug cap to eliminate any chance.


Good idea.:up: Would be a good time to pull the spark plug and clean, if necessary.


----------



## love2fish93 (May 27, 2008)

Yep, it is a good time for that. after cleaning the plug, check for grass caked up around the blade that would prevent it from turning freely. My guess is that it may be flooded (too much fuel in the cylender for it to fire), and it may need time to dry out. If your plug looks wet when you pull it out, pull it over without the plug in it to circulate some air through it. like it was said before, we can only assume that it is a walk behind mower and these are general statements.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

If this is a walk-behind mower with driven wheels on the front (almost sure it is ) then it sounds like the cable you hold down to make it go is rusted or has become disconnected. It is almost impossible to start any mower in gear- but try tipping the front wheels off the ground, pull the starter rope and see if they turn. Sometimes just working the cable a few times will unbind it, or a $5 replacement cable might be needed.


----------

